# 1984 Wilderness Trailer



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fleetwood Wilderness for sale. I purchased this hoping to make good use of it. When I got it home I realized my 1/2 ton truck shouldn't pull this trailer. Axles were flipped prior to me purchasing it making it too tall for my truck. It currently needs a tire to be pulled. But for full asking price I'd get the tire and also a spare. Has water damage inside that I started to repair but since I can't pull it I lost the desire to finish.

In the front, the couch and table turn into beds. In the rear, there are three twin bunks. I would say there's room for 6+ people to sleep in it.

Length is 23ft if I remember correctly.

I would be willing to trade it for a smaller single axle trailer in the 11-14ft range.

Trailer is located in Roosevelt. Cell is 4 thirty-five eight 2 eight 5988

KSL Ad https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35566725&cat=149


----------

